# need a recomendation for a 5.1 receiver



## natr0n (Apr 25, 2015)

So My old Onkyo TX-SV70PRO burnt out. 

I need something new and under $200.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/yamaha-...iver/4183019.p?id=1219096894548&skuId=4183019
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pioneer...lack/5983106.p?id=1219179140512&skuId=5983106
Yamaha is on sale at best buy..... if you could swing the extra $50 the pioneer is better.   Outside of that check Craigslist in your area. Some people sell awesome receivers cheap.   GL


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2015)

I bought my Denon AVR-1613 for around that in Fall 2013 and it's been AMAZING. I'm sure there are better deals now...I got it from a Denon certified refurbisher with a 1-year warranty.

Here it is at just over $180: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...networking-receiver-w/airplay-3d-ready/1.html

Good HP output, great speaker power, decent amount of good features and capabilities, has the Audyssey EQ and tuning Mic, is not Wi-Fi tho. So it depends on your needs.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 25, 2015)

Yamaha, Sony, Denon, without listing models these 3 brands especially Yamaha who seem to win a few awards and stuff and are priced well. My pioneer is alright but the Yamahas just sound better.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 1, 2015)

Kursah said:


> I bought my *Denon AVR-1613* for around that in Fall 2013 and it's been AMAZING. I'm sure there are better deals now...I got it from a Denon certified refurbisher with a 1-year warranty.
> 
> Here it is at just over $180: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...networking-receiver-w/airplay-3d-ready/1.html
> 
> Good HP output, great speaker power, decent amount of good features and capabilities, has the Audyssey EQ and tuning Mic, is not Wi-Fi tho. So it depends on your needs.



the E300 and X1000 are totally worth the extra money.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...300-5.1-3d-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-channel-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html

both models have an updated OSD, AM tuner, input assign, networking support, etc. however the X1000 has MultEQ XT and Zone 2 for only $20 more.


----------



## AsRock (May 1, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> the E300 and X1000 are totally worth the extra money.
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...300-5.1-3d-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html
> 
> ...



Wont this depend all so on what music and such he Liston too ?, Denon is a great brand how ever i find them with more clear punchyness were with SONY | Yamaha more of a natural sound and pioneer more top end and as for ONKYO i find them kinda flat sounding.

As this can change from model to the next only real way is to go to a HI FI shop.


----------



## natr0n (May 1, 2015)

So my friend has tons of things music related. He gave me this receiver for fresh installing windows on his laptop.

http://www.insigniaproducts.com/products/home-audio-systems/NS-R5101.html

It's pretty good for what it is.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 1, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Wont this depend all so on what music and such he Liston too ?, Denon is a great brand how ever i find them with more clear punchyness were with SONY | Yamaha more of a natural sound and pioneer more top end and as for ONKYO i find them kinda flat sounding.
> 
> As this can change from model to the next only real way is to go to a HI FI shop.



The OP asked for a 5.1 receiver. I do not use these types of receivers in any of my Hi-Fi systems.


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2015)

What Av reciever you use??


----------



## BumbleBee (May 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> What Av reciever you use??



Marantz SR6004

i'm probably going to replace it by next year.


----------



## AsRock (May 1, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Marantz SR6004
> 
> i'm probably going to replace it by next year.




Ooh classy.  I take it they still making good quality amps then.


They still as lively as i remember them?.


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2015)

natr0n said:


> So My old Onkyo TX-SV70PRO burnt out.
> 
> I need something new and under $200.


@theJesus had his Onkyo fry too.


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> @theJesus had his Onkyo fry too.


Yeah, but mine was fairly new.  natr0n's appears to be from the 90's if my google-fu is correct, so that was actually a pretty long life.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2015)

google-fu sounds so greasy


----------



## remixedcat (May 2, 2015)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, but mine was fairly new.  natr0n's appears to be from the 90's if my google-fu is correct, so that was actually a pretty long life.


Did you get that taken care of, BTW?


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Did you get that taken care of, BTW?


Yeah, they replaced the board, did a factory reset, tested it, then sent it back.  I modded my AV stand so that there is actually more than 0.5mm of clearance between the receiver and the shelf.  I also put a 250mm case fan on top of it and made an adapter to plug it in to one of the receiver's USB ports so it only runs at 5v and is now silent.  With those two modifications, the receiver runs very cool now so hopefully I won't have the same problem again.


----------



## remixedcat (May 2, 2015)

Pretty stupid yah gotta do that tho.


----------

